# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Un taureau et ses compagnons libérés par une association

## soniaidir

Bonjour,

----------


## duma762000

magnifique. Bravo pour ce sauvetage émouvant. J'espère que ce taureau va aller dans un beau pré avec beaucoup d'herbe verte.

----------


## soniaidir

Oui, ce taureau et les autres sont en liberté puisqu'ils vivent  dans le sanctuaire de l'association. 

En Europe (Autriche, Allemagne, France, et Suisse), certains animaux ont la chance dêtre recueillis par ces « fermes-refuges ».Les personnes qui uvrent à la création de ces lieux aiment à les appeler des sanctuaires où lon célèbre le respect de la vie. Ces sanctuaires au nombre de 25 actuellement appartiennent à lorganisation « Gut Aiderbichl », créée par Michael Aufhauser. A travers ce reportage, 360°  GEO vous amène à la découverte de cette organisation à but non lucratif qui travaille pour le bien être des animaux, mais également des êtres humains.


https://mrmondialisation.org/le-dernier-refuge-des-animaux-360-geo/

Après avoir passé une vie de souffrance dans une stalle exigüe, Bandit le taureau a enfin été libéré, celui-si se trouvait bloqué dans son box minuscule, ne pouvant ni bouger, ni se retourner. Gut Aiderbichl a déclaré avoir libéré également tous ses compagnons. Les animaux vivent désormais heureux en liberté dans le sanctuaire de lassociation.

http://www.maxisciences.com/taureau/..._art36927.html

----------


## domi

Très beau  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

SUPERBE !

----------


## armandine



----------


## MarieSue

Merci pour ce partage qui fait du bien.
Et qu'on ose dire après ça que les animaux n'ont pas d'âme ! Ces réactions de joie et de reconnaissance sont éloquentes.
Quand je pense à tous ceux qui sont enfermés, maltraités et bouffés...

----------


## Oscarine

Comme il est content le pauvre  :: ca fait plaisir à voir

----------

